# [konqueror] libreooffice superman

## cloc3

gasp.

ogni volta che accendo konqueror, un plugin lancia libreoffice. in linea di comando, si accende questo processo:

```

 cloc3@aspi2 ~ $ ps axu|grep libreoffice

cloc3     2529  0.5  1.2  83632 13236 ?        Sl   11:47   0:01 /usr/lib/libreoffice/basis-link/program/nsplugin 47 48 -env:INIFILENAME=vnd.sun.star.pathname:/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/redirectrc /usr/lib/libreoffice/program

cloc3     2724  0.0  0.0   4196   776 pts/3    S+   11:51   0:00 grep --colour=auto libreoffice

```

qualcuno saprebbe come metterlo a cuccia?

----------

## djinnZ

è il plugin per visualizzare direttamente gli odf in un tab di konquerorSe non mi sbaglio rompe le scatole lo stesso:o viene da kde-misc/openofficeorg-thumbnailo viene da konq-plugins, creato automaticamente in presenza del supporto gtk (che con use qt serve solo a far ingrassare i binari ed includere il cosiddetto avvio rapido)Altrimenti puoi solo disabilitare il plugin.

O la use nsplugin.

Dipende da cosa intendi per metterlo a cuccia.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> è il plugin per visualizzare direttamente gli odf in un tab di konquerorSe non mi sbaglio rompe le scatole lo stesso:

 

sì. lostesso.

openofficeorg-thumbnails non ce l'ho.

a konq-plugins non intendo rinunciare.

la use nsplugin non sembrerebbe coinvolta in questa vicenda.

tra l'altro, uso i binari di libreoffice 3.4.5.

il fenomeno si è verificato la prima volta con kde-4.8.0.

----------

## djinnZ

postando un bug (ancora irrisolto, tra l'altro), upstream, mi pare di aver letto di problemi con il plugin invece.

Ti ripeto, prova a vedere se con -gtk (che dovrebbe disabilitare l'avvio rapido) ti levi il processo residente dai piedi.

Forse quando konqueror avvia i plugin viene avviato il processo residente per l'avvio rapido.

----------

## cloc3

tu guarda.

il baco originale risale al novembre 2011 e conivolge svariate applicazioni.

a me tocca solo konqueror dalla versione 4.8.0.

stranezze della vita.

----------

## djinnZ

Non riesco a ritrovarlo sul bugzilla di libreoffice (di peggio c'è solo quello di kde che resterà sempre la suprema ciofeca) ma mi sa che risale al vecchio openoffice.

Con OOo l'unica soluzione era disabilitare la compilazione del quickstart (che non è che sia utilissimo).

Ammetto che non mi sono mai dato pena di risolvere e, come al solito, mi sono guardato bene dal postare un bug, da bravo lamer.

Non ho resistito alla tentazione di rompere le tasche. Assumiti le tue responsabilità ...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

